

Ask HN: Do you want your credit card purchases in a daily email digest? - wouldyou

I'm considering creating an app which lets you get your credit card transactions in an RSS feed or daily email digest. What do you think?
======
JimmyL
I'd be worried about how you're getting the data securely. Even things like
Mint.com require you to give up your online banking password, which is still
something I'm not all that comfortable with doing.

There's also the (longer-term, I concede) consideration that some banks - in
particular, I'm thinking of some UK ones - already offer this service. My
father has a Visa from a British bank, and he receives text messages for every
credit card payment he makes (which all contain links to instantly dispute the
transaction), as well as a daily email digest.

------
frossie
My main credit card offers daily balance summary emails (I use the weekly
option). It's a good feature. Yes, if they gave me an option to look at my
transactions through RSS I would be interested.

My concern about a third-party app is how the authentication would work and
the usual security concerns.

------
famousactress
I think this is a great idea, but yeah.. I'd be more tempted to accept it from
my bank, or mint (who already has my account info).. than allow yet another
third party to have access.

------
jacquesm
Questions about your most recent purchases are common security questions when
contacting the major card issuers. It might be that this data is a very juicy
target.

